# MIC shield



## cda (Dec 7, 2009)

Any one do jobs with the pipe already treated from the factory with Some brand of MIC shield???

any thoughts or comments???

http://www.csemag.com/article/190129-An ... atings.php

http://www.wheatland.com/marketing/pdf/ ... _Flyer.pdf

should something carry UL or othe lab testing????


----------



## Dr. J (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: MIC shield

The University of Colorado construction standard requires an anti-MIC coating.  They have other specific anti-MIC measures as well.  The University's Fire/Life Safety director is very insistant on this, and has a nice collection of pitted pipe.

Good question on listing.  I really don't know.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: MIC shield

There is much more to say about MIC Shield.  Try to avoid installing PVC downstream of pipe treated with this material.  There is some mixed data as to the effect of the MIC Shield in causing cracking in PVC.  This might be found in 13R installations where a manifolded system feeds multiple pipes including some where PVC is permitted.


----------



## Dr. J (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: MIC shield

FBG - is PVC allowed in 13R?  I never get into 13R systems.  The links CDA provided are specifically showing that the Blazemaster guys are listing the MIC shield products as compatible with CPVC.


----------



## Frank (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: MIC shield

PVC is not permitted aboveground in 13, 13R or 13D systems

Listed CPVC is permitted in all 3 with certain restrictions.


----------



## Dr. J (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: MIC shield

Apparently ALL Allied pipe has MIC coating.

http://www.alliedtube-sprinkler.com/pdf/abf-ii-warranty.pdf


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: MIC shield

http://www.wheatland.com/Marketing/PDF/ ... _Flyer.pdf


----------



## Gene Boecker (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: MIC shield

The problem with the MIC coating is that there are joints.  The only effective way to treat the condition is to treat the water.  the pipe will always be subject to corrosion (it isn't just "bugs" that are the problem - in fact they are only a small component).  No matter what may be required, there is no effective way to treat the joints after the installation except with expen$ive in-place spray systems.  And, if you're going to do that you might as well put in regular pipe and spray it afterward.

But wait!  The problem with spraying afterward is that the spray seal will clog the sprinkler orifice.  So, nevermind!  Treat the water or go back to think wall pipe and wait the 70 years for the corrosion to set in.

We've been involved with this stuff for the past 5 years (maybe more. I lost count).  Here's a link to a very useful site.

http://www.fpscmi.com/

It's nice to know that at least somebody is paying attention to this.  We find that most jurisdictions are either ignorant or oblivious to the issue.  What good is the sprinkler system if all the corrosion gunk has settled in the sprinklers?  And what good is the pipe if it blows out when the pump kicks in?


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: MIC shield

Whoops, I should have said PVC and CPVC.  But let Tyco's story tell it all.

http://www.nfsa.org/sq/SQjulaug2009.pdf

From the link above.

Question 1

Tyco Issues Statement on Allied ABF® II and CPVC Pipe In your March 3, 2009 issue (No, 141) you provided an update on the CPVC compatibility issue with regard to antimicrobial coatings on steel sprinkler pipe. Is there anything new this month?

Answer: Yes. Tyco, the parent of Allied Tube and Conduit, issued a release relative to Allied’s ABF® II steel pipe coating

on April 30, 2009, the opening day of the NFSA Annual Seminar and Exhibition. This allowed discussion at workshops on the

topic the following day. In summary, the release explains that in a small number of cases, components of the coating in combination with high levels of mechanical stress may contribute to environmental stress cracking of downstream CPVC

piping. As a conservative approach while its investigation continues, Tyco is recommending that ABF II coated steel pipe not

be used in new systems containing CPVC.

http://alliedtube-sprinkler.com/TycoUpd ... _7166.aspx

See also

http://www.lubrizol.com/BuildingSolutio ... cerns.html


----------

